# Winterberg



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Off in that general direction shortly, visiting Horstel and Balve for a couple of Irish folk festivals then onto Winterberg and Marburg

Has anyone been there recently


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've visited Winterberg several times but not recently.

There is a stellplatz there, nothing special and more geared towards the wintersports season but convenient for an overnight stay...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=238

http://home.arcor.de/reisemobil/Winterberg.html

There also several other stellplatze in the area, check out the campsite database.

If you like a drop of beer then its worth visiting Warstein and a trip around the Warsteiner brewery, they have their own stellplatz where you can stay overnight.

To the north the Teutobergerwald stretches up to Osnabruck, a lovely area with plenty of overnight places in the region, once again, have a look in the stoppover database.

To the east is the Edersee, lesser known of the Dambuster raids with a nice stellplatz at Hemfurth, the surrounding Kellerwald is lovely too.

That should keep you busy for a while.

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Pete

I lot to get my teeth into there, quite fancy the Warstein visit


----------

